# 3 ways turmeric could help Crohn's and colitis



## hareyan (Apr 10, 2014)

Turmeric, an Indian spice that has been used for centuries for its health benefits might help with Crohn's disease treatment (new). The active ingredient in the spice that is also known as "holy powder" is cucrumin from which the health benefits are derived.

*Improved gut health*

This story was originally published at EmaxHealth and written by Kathleen Blanchard.

Early studies show curcumin in turmeric might directly provide anti-inflammatory benefits to the gut for treating colitis and Crohn's disease. A problem with understanding how it works, what dose is most effective and other details is that more human studies are needed.

Turmeric is generally considered safe but could interact with blood thinning medication and should never be taken in high doses and should not be used if you have gallstones. Curcumin might also interfere with chemotherapy given for breast cancer.

A pilot study conducted in 2005 showed participants in the investigation taking turmeric capsules had fewer symptoms including improved stool formation, decreased muscle soreness after exercise, less abdominal pain and cramping and fewer bowel movements. Lab testing also showed decreased inflammation related to several blood biomarkers.

*Mood elevation*

Dealing with the ups and downs, remissions and exacerbations, medication side effects, frequent doctor visits, hospitalizations and for some surgery can be difficult for those with Crohn's disease.

Turmeric can help keep boost mood, making it a great spice to at least consider using for cooking. To get the benefits you should add pepper. When taking capsules, buy supplements with piperine or black pepper extract which is the active ingredient that helps curcumin absorption. Studies show the spice component is poorly absorbed from the gut into the bloodstream, but pepper can enhance that.

The best natural remedy for depression is exercise, but it's possible turmeric could help break a vicious cycle that can occur from lack of motivation for activity as well as preventing depression.

*Better nutrition*

Turmeric contains iron, vitamin B6, manganese and potassium. If your nutrition needs a boost, taking turmeric capsules with pepper or pepper extract could provide you with essential vitamins and minerals especially during times when you find it difficult to eat.


----------



## Stevi (: (Apr 11, 2014)

Gingers another good one. 
I love tumeric.


----------



## deardoc (Dec 21, 2014)

yes i love ginger its recomende for crhon's


----------



## sid (Dec 22, 2014)

Turmeric, Garlic and Ginger.. al of 3 are great spices with lot of medicinal properties. An easy way to get a dose of these is make a chai of these if you can tolerate the strong taste.


----------



## millan983 (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi Sid,

It's great to know that you are in remission. I would like to know what diet regimen you are following. Could you please let me know the foods you are completely avoiding and the ones you are taking on a regular basis?

Thanks,
Millan


----------



## sid (Dec 28, 2014)

millan983 said:


> Hi Sid,
> 
> It's great to know that you are in remission. I would like to know what diet regimen you are following. Could you please let me know the foods you are completely avoiding and the ones you are taking on a regular basis?
> 
> ...



I simply avoid what most of the people with crohns cant digest. I avoid sugar, caffein, dairy products (although I take ghee). I try to avoid gluten as much as possible, in India we have roti which is made of whole wheat, you may try toasted brown bread. I basically try to take more rice on daily basis than breads or roti. daily diet includes juice9carrot/ kaddu, etc), wheat grass, turmeric tea, green well cooked vegetables, Bael (stone apple pulp) and neem and tulsi leaves. you may require to google most of these food items.


----------



## millan983 (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi Sid,

Thanks for your reply. Tea with Turmeric, Garlic and Ginger has stopped all my symptoms after taking for a week. I am off Pentasa and Entocort now. I will let you know if I get the symptoms again.

Regards,
Millan


----------



## Lady Organic (Jan 8, 2015)

I take curcumine capsule from Natural Factors and I put a lot of fresh root tumeric in my cooking plates. Its very recent we can get fresh root in canada, finally. I grate it along with ginger and garlic too.  IMO, tumeric powder must not be very active and I dont count on it for health benefits.


----------



## millan983 (Jan 8, 2015)

Turmeric helped me a little in controlling my symptoms. But, Garlic worked wonders for me, at least for now. I am not aware of the downside of it though. Keeping my fingers crossed! Since Garlic is a natural antibiotic and I kind of have a feeling that Crohn's is an infectious and not an auto-immune disease, I sincerely hope it puts me into remission.

Thanks,
Millan
Currently off Pentasa and Entocort
Taking Vitamin D3, B-Complex and
Raw Garlic + Turmeric + Ginger


----------



## millan983 (Jan 14, 2015)

I don't think Turmeric/Garlic/Ginger helped me in going off the medication. I had to be on medication. But, they seem to help my symptoms to certain extent.

Cheers,
Millan


----------



## scottsma (Jan 14, 2015)

I started turmeric and black pepper last month,but have stopped for the time being as I was prescribed Prednisolone and I'm to have a Cat scan in a few weeks.I wanted to know if the Pred.has cleared the current inflammation.I intend to start using it again immediately after I get my results.I also hope it has a positive effect on my arthritis.If so,then I will also give it to my arthritic old dog.


----------



## Marlena (Feb 6, 2015)

You can get nice fresh turmeric root by the pound from Amazon.. The organic one is about $12 a pound.  It's a lot.  You keep it in the fridge loosely wrapped or peel it and put it in vodka to keep long term or freeze it.  Supposedly you can pickle it with salt and lemon juice, but I haven't tried that.


----------



## Bufford (Sep 15, 2017)

Turmeric in simple powdered form from the supermarket mixed in cold water has been a miracle for me.  Be aware that it can cause low blood pressure which can be an issue for anyone taking blood thinners and blood pressure pills.  I am now on a reduced dose of Amladopine for high blood pressure, my doctor is considering me to drop the blood pressure pills completely because the Turmeric is doing a good job managing my blood pressure.


----------



## wildbill_52280 (Dec 4, 2017)

I've been making a tea from whole turmeric spice, ginger and pepper, that i boil down into a thick paste and put in capsules to ingest. I take them in the morning 30 minutes before breakfast. I have been able to eliminate the one lialda pill I've been taking for crohn's colitis. I'm a little more motivated.

I use 1/4 tsp of turmeric per serving and about 8 shakes of pepper which is maybe 1/8th of a tsp, and I dice the ginger into small cubes and measure about 1 tablespoon each servings, I make 7 servings at a time.


----------



## dzwilks (Dec 4, 2017)

wildbill_52280 said:


> I've been making a tea from whole turmeric spice, ginger and pepper, that i boil down into a thick paste and put in capsules to ingest. I take them in the morning 30 minutes before breakfast. I have been able to eliminate the one lialda pill I've been taking for crohn's colitis. I'm a little more motivated.
> 
> I use 1/4 tsp of turmeric per serving and about 8 shakes of pepper which is maybe 1/8th of a tsp, and I dice the ginger into small cubes and measure about 1 tablespoon each servings, I make 7 servings at a time.


Hi I've been taking curcumin for years. I hope it's helping.


----------



## Bufford (Dec 5, 2017)

I started taking Ginger daily earlier in the summer along with the Turmeric I started taking back last winter.  I simply cut off a slice of ginger about 1 or 2 grams, peel it and chew it down.  Taking the two not only has improved my Crohn's but it has improved my mood as well.


----------



## Bufford (Dec 5, 2017)

Here is a good article, I am going to try some Coriander.

http://www.cbc.ca/life/wellness/spi...tion-absorption-and-a-healthier-gut-1.4429394


----------



## Crohn2357 (Dec 6, 2017)

Bufford said:


> I started taking Ginger daily earlier in the summer along with the Turmeric I started taking back last winter.  I simply cut off a slice of ginger about 1 or 2 grams, peel it and chew it down.  Taking the two not only has improved my Crohn's but it has improved my mood as well.


How does it taste? Is it bitter?


----------

